# Betta Benny



## grapenutloli (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi, I just got my crowntail betta, Benny, a couple months ago and he seems to be doing pretty well except for two things.

First, he seems to be turning purple. Recently white streaks appeared along the base of his tail and now the parts around where his tail and body connect have gotten much bluer. I know some bettas grow into their natural color but he was already perfectly scarlet all over when I bought him.

By the way, I love playing tag with him by sticking my finger in his tank and making him chase me, but I also perpetually wear nail polish. He doesn't seem to have gotten sick at all, but it just occurred to me, is it bad for him?

Another thing is his belly. I'm not sure how much to feed him at all. I have bettamin flakes and freeze dried blood worms and feed him twice a day, but his stomach bulges in a way that kind of worries me. And I really don't have the heart to fast him for more than a day.

Any other info about how to take care of Benny would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

He could be constipated or have bloat. I would see if he wil eat some de-shelled peas and add some salt. 1tbs. I don't think the nail polish will affect him. They do change colour, would love to see a pic of him.


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

Crown Tails seem to get betta boobs if you will... My crown tail is fed once a day 4 pellets and he has the boobs .... I dont know how else to describe them. It seems to be a CT thing....


----------



## grapenutloli (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh... boobs? ...So Benny's just got a bloodworm gut? :3 phew, okay. Glad to hear my nail polish is the colorful variant of bleach.

Thanks so much for answering, I'll try to get a picture of him up later today.... If he doesn't end up killing his rasbora foster siblings and eating the ghost shrimp ones. I just got them today but the new guys are still adjusting in the plastic bag.


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

Ya EVERY crowny I have had develops this I dont know why. Probably because EVERYTHING is located in the first third of their body behind their heads, Crowny seem to have a SLIGHTLY shorter body so less rooom to cram all thier organs.


----------

